# Looking for pavers or stone for patio



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Other than Lowes and Home Depot, any suggestions for pavers and stuff for an patio..I already have stones for the wall but havn't got the flooring yet...Anybody know a good store to checkwith fair prices??? Thanks....


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump......Going to Woerners to have a look around....any other suggestions????


----------



## martinsconstruction (May 27, 2009)

hoods in foley al located off hwy 59


----------

